# Recommendation SDCard for RPi



## juedan (Oct 7, 2017)

Hello again,

I'm looking for a good and fast 16GB SDCard for my RPi. Does anybody have a good recommendation for such a card which should run with FreeBSD, of course.

Many thanks and best regards

Juergen


----------



## juedan (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank you for your information. This will be added to my beginners documentation.
But I think there is a small misunderstanding. Currently I use an standard SDCard from my digicam which is not very fast, but fast enough for the cam. FreeBSD detects this card without any problems.
But I want to replace the card with a new, better and faster one with about 16GB capacity. Are there any recommendations?

Thanks again


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 7, 2017)

I moved from camera MicroSD cards to industrial MicroSD cards. Embedded is what they are made for.
They are not cheap though. 16GB APacer is $27. They are very reliable though.
http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Apacer/AP-MSD16GIA-1HTM/


----------



## ronaldlees (Oct 9, 2017)

juedan said:


> Thank you for your information. This will be added to my beginners documentation.
> But I think there is a small misunderstanding. Currently I use an standard SDCard from my digicam which is not very fast, but fast enough for the cam. FreeBSD detects this card without any problems.
> But I want to replace the card with a new, better and faster one with about 16GB capacity. Are there any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks again



I have around two dozen uSD cards - with many used 24/7 in SoC projects.  About 80 percent are SanDisk, and the rest Kingston.   Apart from one DOA (from factory) - I haven't had any trouble with them.  I like the Kingston SSDs as well.  Those would be quite a bit faster than the uSD cards.  With the uSD cards, generally the faster they are, the more they cost. Some of the newer SDs are  faster than the older ones, but cost more. Within  a brand, price is a pretty good indicator.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2017)

ronaldlees said:


> About 80 percent are SanDisk, and the rest Kingston.


Yeah, I think most of my SD cards for the Pi are from Sandisk too. Never really had a problem with them. As far as I know it was primarily the first generation of Raspberry Pis that had issues with SD cards. But I generally try to stay away from cheap nameless cards anyway.


----------

